
Introducing Cairo GL ES v3 - MikusR
https://blogs.s-osg.org/introducing-cairo-gl-es-v3/
======
tree_of_item
It doesn't look like this is actually usable...

> The first step, which has landed in Cairo’s trunk, simply detects if GL ES
> 3.0 is available; if so, it creates a surface that’s able to talk with the
> GPU with this version of the protocol. Additional coding to leverage the new
> functionality will be introduced later as follow-on work.

I would really love a cross-platform, hardware accelerated 2D API though.
Right now the web's Canvas API is actually the best solution to this, which is
really annoying because you shouldn't need to depend on the entire browser
stack just for an easy way to draw a triangle to the screen. If accelerated
Cairo could be plug-and-play with SDL (like in
[https://www.cairographics.org/SDL/](https://www.cairographics.org/SDL/)) it'd
be amazing.

